# NO SYMPTOMS? .. NO PROBLEM! & Missed Miscarriage.



## Amy-x

Well, after having a scan done on Tuesday I have a few updates for you ladies, that you might want to know, might not. Firstly, I have no pregnancy symptoms, apart from feeling tired. I have NO: sickness, constipation, hungry, headaches, heartburn. Nothing like this. But earlier on in my pregnancy, about 5/6 weeks I did. So disapearing symptoms are not a problem at all. As due to my scan 2 days ago, my baby was perfectly fine. Secondly, missed miscarriages and miscarriages. I had my scan dating me 10 weeks and 5 days pregnant, afterwards I asked the women what the chances of a missed miscarriage are. She basically, long story short said, they are very rare for a start. And secondly they are most common in 4-6 weeks of pregnancy. And when I asked about miscarriages, what I asked was 'When will my chances of miscarriage go down, is it 12 weeks' and her reply was that my chances have gone down now, and Im safe as I will be now, as I am still pregnant ect. And most miscarriages are because of defects ect. Meaning the baby wouldnt be able to develop properly, and at around 9/10 weeks baby is basically looking like a baby. She explained Im not going to be any better off in 12 weeks with my chances of miscarriages, than I would be now. Hope this helps! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Yes! Actually, that has been very helpful because I have not had very much nausea this week like I did last week, and it was bothering me some. I have other symptoms that have come on stronger...such as, believe it or not, sensitivity to smells...I could smell a kid's sweaty gym clothes in a locker down the hall and nobody else smelled them. But I have worried when there's a lack of some things. But it is really good to hear from someone's personal experience that it doesn't have to mean something! 

Congratulations on your fantastic news!


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

_Hey Amy,

I'm exactly the same I have no symptoms I got so worried last night as had a letter of the hospital for my dating scan 15th Dec. I don't have heart burn, I think i've been sick once! just have a lot of wind and cramps! too much information, my emotions aint that bad I do have my rare moments of tears but it's gone then! I just have no symptoms maybe were the lucky ones but Id feel much better at my 12 week scan. xxx_


----------



## Amy-x

Exactly. I myself worried about lack of symptoms. And many other little things. Ohh I forgot about that I asked about the pains and niggles too! And she said that these are good things as well. As it shows your body is adapting to pregnancy. But again she said if the pains stop or I dont get any on some days this isnt a worry either! Only time to be worried is if you have BAD cramping feelings and fresh blood bleeding.


----------



## Amy-x

Yup thats the best way to look at it, that we are the lucky ones!


----------



## Babyface179

Thank you for a very reassuring post. I am having a symptomless pregnancy (although did have sore boobs that disappeared at 5 week). I also have had a missed miscarriage before and can't help worrying about this pregnancy despite a reassurance scan at the weekend where I measured 8+5. It is so nice to hear positive stories like this. They help me keep my sanity. x x


----------



## Sunshine31

This is really useful - thanks for posting. Did she say that whether there is anything (aside from bleeding) that is a cause for concern? I'm a big worrier!


----------



## babyH

I agree with Babyface179 - it's reassuring to read posts like these. Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

My boobs ain't that sore anymore. I was getting a lot of discharge though and that's calmed down now i hit week 8. I googled no symptoms and tons of miscarriages came up so was a bit scared to be fair! xx


----------



## Amy-x

She said the only time to be worried if with bad cramps and bleeding. If you have this, dont wait around to see doctor ect, go straight to hospital!


----------



## starlight1

thanks ifound this really helpful. i dont really now alot about mmc. when you got for your scan and there is no heartbeat is that classed as a mmc? xx


----------



## mrscookie

ace news sugar!!! :D

I listen to my bubs heartbeat every morning, and thats so reassuring. I always worry something will go wrong but now I have read that, teamed with hearing the HB and feeling baby move, im hopeful that all will go to plan :)

xxxxx


----------



## joannep

That's really nice to know hun. Thanks for sharing! x


----------



## Smitty

Yes, thank you for posting this - just what I needed today! I was pretty much nauseous for a week straight and then woke up this morning feeling fine. It's totally freaking me out, but this post made me feel better. :) Thanks. :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thank you so much for posting, I have a scan tomorrow so will try to relax after.xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

With my DD I had a scan at 7 weeks due to possible ectopic [it wasn't thank God] and the nurse told me then the reason the "possibility" of MC goes down at 12 weeks is because that's the usual scan time and seeing a good HB before that time takes your chance of MC down to the same level as a 12w scan which is 5%


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

Thankyou xxx


----------



## bmwright

This post is great! I went for a 7 week scan yesterday and got to both see and hear a heartbeat...it was amazing! It is so reassuring to know that now that I've seen/heard the little hb my chances for mc go down, as I've been a nervous wreck ever since I started reading about mmc's. Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## Poshbird88

You've got me thinking now... My boobs were sore this morning and now they're not ARGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Amy-x

Good luck to all you ladies, and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancies. And then when we get to see our little babies at the end, Im sure all of this worrying about every little thing will seem so far away, in fact we will probably laugh at all the little things we was worrying about. For me it even got to the point of Id worry if I went through the night only needing to wake up and go loo once. This little one is already turning me mad I think! He he he.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

thank you so much for sharing this. I have been driving myself mad because i dont really have any symptoms yet, just the af type pains, and dont feel pregnant at the mo either.I did every other time except for the b/o when i just felt at about 6wks that something was wrong but didnt find out till almost 12 wks :(
I feel reassured reading your post. Will try and stay positive. thanks again


----------



## Newdreemz

Im ten weeks along and have never felt pregnant myself. Still dont. Feels like nothings there even though I just had my prenatal appt on monday so yes ladies, you dont have to FEEL pregnant. I even cut back on the worrying myself. ;)


----------



## buttercup29

thanks for that hun has been a great help xx


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks for starting this thread; I am in that place right now and reading everybody's experiences gives me some hope that I may still have a successful pregnancy. 

I'm only 4.5 weeks along and have had hardly any symptoms - sore nipples and light headedness when I don't eat for a few hours but that has all stopped now and I feel disappointingly normal. I will try to stop stressing over it though, as there really is nothing I can do anyway. Just wait for a scan at 7 weeks and pray a lot!...

Good luck to you all, I hope you have happy, healthy pregnancies. X


----------



## Lynsay

This is a lovely post, it's really nice to see a post (FINALLY!!) where it's not scaring everyone else. I had a missed miscarriage in June, and so far this pregnancy I've had two scans and even so I'm still petrified. My baby stopped developing at 8 weeks, but only found out at 13+4 at the dating scan.

MMC's are very rare, and yes - symptoms do come and go. It's all very normal for symptoms to change and dissapear as it's all caused by your hormone fluctuations.

You've made alot of women in here very happy - Me included! xx


----------



## Amy-x

Glad to help all you lovely ladies. A post like this is exactly the sort of thing I wanted to read when I was worried, positive, true facts and chances ect. So Im so glad to help you all in the little way that I can, during the worrisome first trimester! xx


----------



## CDNmom

Thank-you for this post. I've been driving myself crazy with worry the last few days. I'm in my 9th week and my symptoms have vanished. What makes me worry so much is that this is what happened with my first mc which was a mmc. I lost my symptoms at 9 weeks and then at 13 weeks I found out I had had a mmc. Your post has made me feel less scared...THANK-YOU!!! I do however have a subchorionic (sp?) hemmorhage that I'm very worried about. I go for a scan next week to see what's happening with that. Hopefully all is well and there is still a heartbeat.


----------



## Bella'smummy

Bumping this


----------



## Katze

Thank you for posting. Eases my mind a little. 5 weeks and 2 days preg and no symptoms with a previous missed miscarriage back in Nov 2011. I cannot wait till I go to the dr to confirm the preg.


----------



## MissCherry15

I wish this was true but after 6 miscarriages varying from 3weeks all the way up the 9weeks i would say no one up there loves me lol
when i have miscarried below 5weeks it has just been clotting but at 9weeks it was a baby still in the sack and was heartbreakingly worse to see. 
Im now pregnant again and at 7weeks +3days and i wont feel comfortable till ive seen the scan. but my personal goal is 9weeks +3days. 

My daughter is my only successful pregnancy and i had a mmc before her also x


----------



## Lucylove

Bumping this for everyone as its a good read :)


----------



## Mummy&bump

Not too put a spanner in the works but I had a scan done at 10+5 as I was worried with symptoms disappearing and sure enough everything was great but then my 12 week scan came and it was a diff story, my baby's heart had stopped at 11+6. I'm not meaning this to upset any1 in anyway whatsoever! I'm glad u got fantastic news 

Personally I'm waiting till my 12 week scan to do my sigh of relief and keeping it quiet until then, that's just my personal preference, maybe we were just extremely unlucky!

We were told that my mac was inevitable as from the min I fell preg my pregnancy would only reach a certain point as there seems to have been missing chromosomes!

Anyway.......I'm really please for u Hun and glad it's given u and extra lift, wishing u a happy and healthy 9mnths  xxxx


----------



## Anidae

Very true thank you! My symptoms were only very mild with this pregnancy, a bit of nausea & lightheaded at 6-7 weeks but then nothing, it stopped overnight! Now I'm 10+2 and still no symptoms, and I'm carrying twins!!! Both babies are doing brilliantly I've had 3 scans & use my doppler every day.

Plus you're right, I consider 10 weeks to be the start of my safest period as this is when the placenta takes over. So I'm pretty confident now that I'm going to meet my twins!


----------



## loriana

Missed miscarriages are rare-I read they are the rarest form of all miscarriages. But that does not mean they do not happen. I got a scan at 9.5 weeks and my baby was perfectly healthy. I went in for my 12 week scan and discovered the baby had died right around the time of the scan. Like I said, they're rare, but they still happen to a lot more people then you think. My cousin also had one at 16 weeks. She was feeling the baby move and everything, but at her appointment around 16 weeks they doscovered the baby died.


----------



## nzjade

Amy-x said:


> Well, after having a scan done on Tuesday I have a few updates for you ladies, that you might want to know, might not. Firstly, I have no pregnancy symptoms, apart from feeling tired. I have NO: sickness, constipation, hungry, headaches, heartburn. Nothing like this. But earlier on in my pregnancy, about 5/6 weeks I did. So disapearing symptoms are not a problem at all. As due to my scan 2 days ago, my baby was perfectly fine. Secondly, missed miscarriages and miscarriages. I had my scan dating me 10 weeks and 5 days pregnant, afterwards I asked the women what the chances of a missed miscarriage are. She basically, long story short said, they are very rare for a start. And secondly they are most common in 4-6 weeks of pregnancy. And when I asked about miscarriages, what I asked was 'When will my chances of miscarriage go down, is it 12 weeks' and her reply was that my chances have gone down now, and Im safe as I will be now, as I am still pregnant ect. And most miscarriages are because of defects ect. Meaning the baby wouldnt be able to develop properly, and at around 9/10 weeks baby is basically looking like a baby. She explained Im not going to be any better off in 12 weeks with my chances of miscarriages, than I would be now. Hope this helps! :flower::flower::flower:

Thanks so much! :flower:


----------



## nzjade

Oops, just realised this post is really old - thanks for bumping it up! :D


----------



## mara16jade

Super old post, I know. :winkwink: But this is exactly the positive story/information we need sometimes to just get us through the day. I've posted about missing symptoms, and also saw a handful of others in the 1st Tri section asking about the same thing. So just giving this post a bump. Thank you OP! :flower:


----------



## Amy-x

Ohhh wow. This was my post when I was pregnant with my 1st and now she's a happy lovely little thing. Ohh the worries of pregnancy! I remember this well as it goes! I am now 18 weeks with my second. And had similar experience and didn't worry too much as I remember with my first! Hope you ladies are all well. Xx


----------



## SGmom

You have no idea how worried I was b4 reading your post.... I stayed every night for the past week trying to figure out why did ALL of my symtoms vanished and what it means...I just cant thank you enough..... My scan is dec 19 so I will update as well for all of those going crazy with worry. Thank you


----------

